
Ask HN: What Is Google's Endgame? - HNLurker2
I tried using gmail on Firefox using Linux Ubuntu. Couldn&#x27;t, had to use old layout.<p>What is google end game? Having monopoly on OS (Android), Browser (become more centralised around google websites and data) is becoming like a browser as a service.
======
qalmakka
Gmail web works perfectly for me with the most recent design, using Firefox 65
on Arch Linux. Are you sure your Firefox is up to date?

~~~
HNLurker2
OK I am stupid, that was the problem. Thank you so much.

